# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Comment excuter une application extrieure et rediriger les entrs/sorties [Sources]

## Laurent Dardenne

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouveau code source  tlcharger : Comment excuter une application extrieure et rediriger les entrs/sorties.

Utilisation de l'API Win32 *CreateProcess*, composant *TDosCommand*.

 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

